# OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (DIY)



## BarnDweller (Sep 24, 2006)

_FYI: I am recreating this thread from my original DIY due to my old username being retired. If you have any questions, please IM me under the username BarnDweller, thanks._
This install was done to my buddies 04.5 Jetta GLI with a Double Din Monsoon Radio. Others can use this as a guide as well. This should contain the same steps if you were to use the other harness for older radios.
If anything is unclear, get in touch with me and I will try to explain it as best I can. I wrote this real quick so I hope it makes sense. Please let me know if something is hard to follow. I will try to change it so people can easily follow the directions.
_If you want to add this DIY to your website, or use it somewhere else, go ahead, just give credit where credit is due._
*Enjoy!*








(fig 1) - In this picture, I am showing you the back of the black connector the OEM directions so vaguely speak of. This is the important one. The other 2 will not need to be modified.








(fig 1.1) - Here I am showing you the pin that will need to be removed to accept the new pin located on the OEM iPOD harness.








(fig 1.2) - This pink (may be a different color on your harness) bar needs to be pulled out so you can push the pin out shown in figure 1.1. The pin shown in figure 1.1 will not come out unless this is removed.








(fig 1.3) - Just showing you the bar fully removed. Don't destroy this or discard it. You will need to re-insert it later on.








(fig 1.4) - This is the tool used to remove the pin from the connector. This tool is available in a kit from your local MAC tool dealer. This is not the OEM tool but works just as well. 
*Don't have the right tools? Heres a little trick:*
If you do not have access to this tool or you do not want to pay for it, you can use 2 safety pins to remove the pin from the connector. Bend the 2 safety pins straight, then insert the pointed ends into the holes on either side of the pin that needs to be removed. Push the safety pins as far as you can. You might even feel the pins "click" in. Once you have done this, take the wire from the back side and gently pull and wiggle the wire out. *Be careful though!* If you did not properly release the pin from the connector, you can pull the wire right out of the pin and the pin will stay inside the connector! If you look at figure 1.8, you can see the small metal tab that needs to be pushed in to properly release the pin from its connector.








(fig 1.5) - This shows you the pin removal tool inserted into the proper pin slot. Once pushed in all the way, you can gently pull and wiggle the wire from the back side. If done carefully, the pin should release from the connector without too much trouble. Refer above were it says be careful in bold for a little warning.








(fig 1.6) - The pin is removed from the connector.








(fig 1.7) - The piece pointed out in the picture is included in the OEM iPOD kit. This connector will be installed on the pin you just removed from the OEM radio harness (fig 1.6).








(fig 1.8 ) - Here I am pointing out the tab on the pin that was removed from the OEM radio harness. There is another tab on the opposite side, (not shown). These were more than likely bent in when you removed it from your OEM radio connector. These will need to be bent back out slightly so it will catch on the new connector shown above in figure 1.7.








(fig 1.9) Shown is the provided connector found in your OEM iPOD kit (fig 1.7) and the ground wire pulled from your OEM radio harness (fig 1.6). The ground wire will only insert into this connector one way, so try it until you get it to slide and clip in.








(fig 2.0) - Here I am pointing out the 2 wires located on the OEM iPOD harness.








(fig 2.1) - Take the wire from the OEM iPOD harness that has the connector already installed on it (shown in figure 2.0), and connect it to the connector you installed on your OEM radio harness (fig 1.9).








(fig 2.2) - Take the other wire from the OEM iPOD harness, the one with a pin only, (shown in figure 2.0), and install it where you removed the original pin from the OEM radio connector (fig 1.1)








(fig 2.3) - Remember the pink bar you removed in figure 1.2? Well make sure your wires and pins are inserted all the way into the connector and reinsert the bar into its slot.








(fig 2.4) Look at your OEM radio harness. You should see a blue plug as pointed out above. This is your CD changer harness. You will not be able to use your CD changer anymore. This plug will unclip from the main radio connector. Once removed, tuck this away in your dash. Now, take the blue plug from your OEM iPOD harness, and put it where the CD changer plug used to be.








(fig 2.5) - These are the six torx screws that needed to be removed. Depending on your model / year there might be more screws hidden. Anyway, remove the screws and carefully tug on the glovebox until it pops out. Be careful not to crack the side panel located on the side of the dash.








(fig 2.6) - This is where I chose to install the "brains" of the OEM iPOD unit. This cage is located above the radio. On older models with the cup holder in the dash, you probably won't have this. Also, single din radio owners might be lacking this area also. Just install it out of the way. Choose your location wisely. Use the zip ties to anchor it down otherwise it may rattle. Also, make sure the wires will reach the unit easily.








(fig 2.7) - This hole was located on the top of my glovebox. This is a factory opening. I did not want to cut my glovebox so this hole worked perfectly.








(fig 2.8 ) - Shows the glove box installed and iPOD connector hanging.








(fig 2.9) - Shows the VW symbol that momentarily displays itself on your iPOD when first connected.








(fig 3.0) - Shows the radio with the iPOD playing. The radio automatically defaults to CD 6 when playing from the iPod.


_Modified by BarnDweller at 3:36 PM 10-22-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

nice DIY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
the install procedure is virualy identical for any double din radio interface
the only difference would be most aftermarket companies simply give you a ring terminal for the ground so you don't need to go swappin pins


----------



## Mr Wolf (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

This was the writeup I followed when I installed mine. Worked great.
Now, if only the VW iPod adaptor worked as well as these instructions.







The thing drives me BANANAS! I listen to podcasts that are about an hour long, and it never fails - gets to around the 40 minute mark, then switches off that track and defaults to Playlist 6, Track 1. The thing drives me NUTS. Compared to the Alpine headunit with iPod integration in my Eurovan, it's a steaming pile of dog poop.


----------



## BarnDweller (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Wolf)*

Thanks for the compliments. I try my best and tend to make my DIY's Dummy Proof. Every step is covered right down to the obvious.
I also hear you on the OEM iPOD adaptor. I love the clean OEM installation factor but the unit itself has much room for improvement.
It's a huge PITA sometimes. The OEM iPOD unit is very finicky at times. 
It seems to skip tracks often and when you unplug it to change to a playlist thats not pre-programed, it sometimes reverts to the whole library instead of staying on the selected playlist so you have to unplug it and re-select the playlist a second time.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (BarnDweller)*

Would you mind if I add this to my site?


----------



## BarnDweller (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Would you mind if I add this to my site?

Not at all. Go for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WOB VR6 T (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (BarnDweller)*

who do i need to contact for themto do this on a OEm navi unit.... to where you can watch the ipod video threw the moniter?
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (WOB VR6 T)*

I got the stuff you need just give me a call, the stuff is not on the site.


----------



## BarnDweller (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Would you mind if I add this to my site?

Did you ever add it to your site? Do you have a link?


----------



## trank (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (BarnDweller)*

Ah crap...the lil pink plastic thingy flew into the stereo hole when I removed it. Is that bad? My stereo seems to work fine without it.


----------



## BarnDweller (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (trank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trank* »_Ah crap...the lil pink plastic thingy flew into the stereo hole when I removed it. Is that bad? My stereo seems to work fine without it.

Sent you a PM


----------



## momundso (Jan 24, 2007)

Any thoughts on why after completing above steps in the pics I now have an airbag fault/warning light on the dash? Is there a special procedure to follow once reconnecting the battery cable? The adapter to ipod works fine. thx


----------



## BarnDweller (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (momundso)*

That is odd that you received an air-bag fault. I'm not sure what to tell you. 
Plenty of people have used the instructions above without fault so all I can say is somewhere along the line you might have done something wrong although I'm not sure what.
As far as I'm aware, there are no wires relating to any airbags in your radio harness.


----------



## momundso (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (BarnDweller)*

One of the other forums mentions it is a bad idea to have the key in when the passenger airbag sensor(center console) is unplugged. I may have done that while checking to be sure everything worked before reassembly of the dash. Unfornately I didn't find that forum until afterwards. Also there is no mention of this in the vw repair manual.
Does knowing any of the above possibilities help with how to solve the problem?
thx a bunch.


----------



## BarnDweller (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (momundso)*

If it's just a simple error like that then i doubt any "real" damage was done. 
If it does not go away by itself, just have someone clear the fault codes for the airbag and it should go away for good.
If it comes back then you have bigger issues. . .


----------



## momundso (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (BarnDweller)*

How do I clear the fault codes? Do you know how much that would cost at the dealer or how much to do it myself? I definitely appreciate your insight.


----------



## BarnDweller (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (momundso)*

You won't be able to clear the codes yourself unless you have access to vag-com.
The dealer will charge you an arm and a leg most likely. 
What I used to do is hang around the dealership and wait for one of the tech's to go out and have a cigarette and ask them if they could clear the code. They always said yes and i always threw them a couple bucks for their effort.
Another way is to search your regional forum for someone who has vag com and would be willing to meet with you to clear your codes.


----------



## atomoverride (Apr 28, 2006)

Wanted to say thank you for the write up. Install was a snap.


----------



## avata_jo (Dec 20, 2010)

Awesome DIY... Have been browsing this Forum for ages, but finally decided to register today - hope to be of some use in the future. I am also a Committee Member of the Audi Club of South Africa, so when you guys are next in SA come and say hi!

I recently bought an iPod kit from one of my fellow club members in SA. As I am currently on leave, I thought I would make this my DIY mission for today. Unfortunately I have just realised that this DIY doesn't work with the older Concert head units. :banghead:

Do you, or anybody else, perhaps know the pin outs for these (picture of a similar kit can be seen here)?


----------



## adriangutu (Aug 5, 2013)

Hy there, i have a question for you: I have HU-Gamma. Does this DIY works for my HU? Thank you


----------

